# Some pics you may like....



## TheReal7 (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.scottkroeker.com/photos/

Got a new(er) digital camera last friday. 










































for the high res pics and more check out the link


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

You have a nylon hole?  (Sorry puerile sense of humour)

Those are some cool pics Scott  - how about some more with close up pics of your guitars?  

btw - is that the easiest rubik's cube in existence?


----------



## Shawn (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool pics, Scott. I've never seen a chrome rubix before. Nice gear.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice pics man...but you could do without the Marshalls


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 2, 2006)

Dude, you take some quality pictures. Nice!


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks. I am just having fun with the camera LOL...

As for the rubix cube, it is fully functional. Found it on eBay.


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

Btw - just to show that It's not only Drew that's anal about these things, it's actually spelt Rubik's as opposed to Rubix, as it was invented by Erno Rubik during WWII.  

Without sounding like a complete dick for picking up on that, I have to reiterate that those photo's are really cool Scott and I want to see some more!


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 2, 2006)

Rubik's is to Rubix 
like
Thanks is to Thanx 

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Dormant (Feb 2, 2006)

Scott are you sure music is your true calling?  

Seriously though, In my last job, as a Christmas (you have no work to do so do some PR) project I had to put together a brochure to sell our services as a company. 

I had to meet up with a ton of photography sales company's and all of their pictures looked like this. We bought somewhere in the region of 200 stills for £2000. It's better than a poke in the eye!

[action=dormant] particularly likes the gravity defying pictures of blocks.[/action]


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 3, 2006)

That is pretty cool. I am just having fun here, maybe I will make a site for this and set up a shop who knows LOL

As for the blocks. Those are actually dice paper weights I made years ago in school. They are roughly 2.5" square, made from 1/4 thick metal and filled with lead. Got the lead from mechanics class (tire weights) LOL


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 5, 2006)

More fun!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice. ^


----------



## Nats (Feb 5, 2006)

the pyramid is pretty sweet


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 10, 2006)

Some more pics  

http://www.scottkroeker.com/photos/
































I particularly like this one:


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 23, 2006)

I just got a new macro lens. Check out these 2 pics:



 


*click to enlarge*


rest of my pics:
http://www.scottkroeker.com/photos/


----------



## BCrowell (Feb 23, 2006)

Dayemm!! I have to agree... I think your missing your calling as a professional photographer!! Some AMAZING pictures...that camera must have awesome macro feature! 

Ahhaa a swiss army knife!!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 23, 2006)

Those are cool pics. I like the screws pictures.


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 23, 2006)

What kind of Camera are you using?


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks...just having fun ...

the camera is a Canon Powershot A95 5mp.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 23, 2006)

More excellent shots. You do some good work, bro.


----------

